# CNC vadība / mehānika >  parallel vs usb

## aldoskin

vai so verki http://cgi.ebay.com/3-AXIS-CNC-ROCKCLIF ... 286.c0.m14 piesledzot pie seriala porta convertora uz usb... vai stradas caur usb portu sis verkis uz datora?
es amatieris  ::

----------


## next

Tur tak melns uz balta rakstiits ka pie paraleelaa porta jaasleedz.

----------


## valmet

Nevis serial, bet paralel to usb.
Pats neesmu mēģinājis, bet cnczone.com raksta, ka strādā, bet konvertoram protams jābūt abpusējam, t.i. jāspēj ne tikai izdot, bet arī saņemt signālus.

----------


## Slowmo

USB->RS232 konvertoru ikdienā izmantoju un nekādu problēmu nav bijis. Ar paralelā porta konvertoru gan, diemžēl, nav nācies saskarties, taču pieļauju, ka arī tur visam būtu jāstrādā.

----------


## zzz

Ar konverteri USB-parallel - visticamaak ka nestraadaas.

Pamatojums: amatieru cnc softi paraleelo portu izmanto nestandarta veidaa, raustot atseviskjus taa bitus pa tiesho reaalajaa laikaa. Ja tur pa vidu ir konverteris, tas izgaazhas vispirmkaart taapeec ka nav jau reaalas paraleelaa porta haardvaares mashiinaa, taa vietaa staav usb ljeckas softvaarisks draiveris ar kuru taadas darbiibas neiet cauri.

Taa kaa veelams mekleet datoru ar iistu paraleelo portu. Veel jau ir taadi dabuujami gan pa leeto, gan arii pa velti no luuzhnjiem.

----------


## abergs

Pats gan neesmu lietojis, bet variants esot speciala PCI (laptopiem PCMCIA) karte ar LPT portu.
Cik skatījos PCMCIA maksā ~100Ls. Lētā - ~13Ls - diez vai derēs.  ::

----------


## Epis

nu jā USB toč nederēs, moš tam laptopam iekšā ir kāds PCIe-x1 konektors kur pieslēgt kādu lēto PCIe-x1 to LPT port karti, bet ja nav ta jāpērk kāda dārgā: http://www.cooldrives.com/software-dong ... cmcia.html tur maksā 80$ tākā nemaz tik dārgas nav.


ja grib ar usb ta ir jāpērk USB CNC elektronika, tur tās cenas ir palielas.

----------


## moon

par 7 ls var nopirkt lpt pci kartinu prieksh stacionaaraa, esmu izmeiginaajis viss straada nevainojami, 
ja gribas portatiivo apgaadaat ar lpt, tad shi problemas atrisinashana izmaksaas daudz vairaak.

----------


## aldoskin

> nu jā USB toč nederēs, moš tam laptopam iekšā ir kāds PCIe-x1 konektors kur pieslēgt kādu lēto PCIe-x1 to LPT port karti, bet ja nav ta jāpērk kāda dārgā: http://www.cooldrives.com/software-dong ... cmcia.html tur maksā 80$ tākā nemaz tik dārgas nav.
> 
> 
> ja grib ar usb ta ir jāpērk USB CNC elektronika, tur tās cenas ir palielas.


 es atradu letak http://cgi.ebay.com/PCMCIA-to-LPT-Paral ... 286.c0.m14. vai deres?   ::  paldies par palidzibu!  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Derēs, ja Tev kompim ir CardBus. Jaunajiem laptopiem tagad nāk ExpressCard

----------

